# ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?



## Sorpe-Keppe (5. Januar 2012)

Moin Angler,

ich wollte mal wissen welche die beste Sitzkiepe oder

welche Sitzkiepe ist eure lieblings Sitzkiepe|kopfkrat

PETRI HEIL #:

|laola:|jump:#g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

kommt auf die Ansprüche an. Ich benutze eine von Rive


----------



## Potti87 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

meine Selbstgebaute

hat mir 50,-€ gekostet, sehr Stabil aber trotzdem leicht und verstellbare Füße.

gruß Potti87


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

haste nen Bild?


----------



## Potti87 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Plattform und Einsätze werden dieses Frühjahr gebaut, Kunststoffecken und saubere Abschlüsse werden auch noch montiert, wollt bloß erstmal schauen wie sie die Saison durchhält und hat sich bewährt:m
Nutze sie vorwiegend zum Feedern, aber auch zum Stippen bei Vereinsangeln.

gruß Potti87


----------



## baitcast uwe (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Hi.
Ich habe die Behr Competizione:m. Ich verwende sie zum distanzfeedern in der Elbe und zum stippangeln.


----------



## Tricast (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Es gibt viele interessante Sitzkiepen, es gibt auch einige brauchbare, viele billige und auch teure aber es gibt nur eine RIVE.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Rive und Milo haben wohl die besten Sitzkiepen und zwar mit Abstand.


----------



## Potti87 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Colmic is auch nich verkehrt:g
Insbesondere die Kubang hats mir angetan
wenn ich nur die Kohle hätt


----------



## Fangalot (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Hallo zusammen,
seht euch die mal an:

http://www.trapersiedlce.pl/katalogg/020_ProgramCompetition.pdf

Viel Sitzkiepe für wenig Geld.

Gruß und erfolgreiches "sitzen":m


----------



## Brassenwilli (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Es gibt viele interessante Sitzkiepen, es gibt auch einige brauchbare, viele billige und auch teure aber es gibt nur eine RIVE.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



Heinz, dem ist NICHTS hinzu zu fügen#h


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Schade, Seite( die polnische ) baut sich nicht auf, hätte mich echt interessiert.....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Ich hab dieser hier seit einer Saison im Gebrauch und bin mehr als zufrieden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEUHEIT-TOP-...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen&hash=item5d31717057

Habe dieser aber noch durch ein zusätzliches Modul erweitert. Und mir vom Verkäufer nen Komplettpreis mit ein wenig Zubehör machen lassen. Hatte sich definitiv gelohnt. 

Ist halt kein Stipper Turm - sondern ne leichte Feeder- und Matchbox. 

leider muss man sich dazu ein Transportsystem selbst bauen, da nichts 100% passt. ich habe einfach 2Stk 4-Kant Alu profile unter die Kiepe an den Rahmen geschraubt, sodass das Mosella Xedion Transportsystem direkt in die Alu Führung geht...

Fische die Kiepe vorallem in der Steinpackung am Rhein. Bisher super zufrieden.... ist eben ein Klon einer Mosella; Behr, Jenzi usw ´Kiepe ^^


----------



## Koalabaer (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Fische die Kiepe vorallem in der Steinpackung am Rhein. Bisher super zufrieden....



hier wurde berichtet die sei sehr fragil...bis hin zu Einstürzen.Meine trägt die über 100kg dagegen zuverlässig.Wie sieht es bei dir aus?



> ist eben ein Klon einer Mosella; Behr, Jenzi usw ´Kiepe



bei mir steht halt Delta Fishing drauf. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

meine kiepe ist noch ne alte will aber ne neue


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Also ich wiege keine 100kg und die wackelt auch nicht. Man muss die eben gescheit aufstellen.

Es gab 2 von Detla Fishing... die hier kam erst 2011 raus. Davor habe ich woanders schon von einigen Fehltritten gehört. Konnte das aber nicht nachvollziehen. Die Kiepe ist von den Fächern und Verschlüssen mit der Xedion vergleichbar. 

Und wegem dem Gewicht - da hatte ich schon meinen Daddy drauf gepackt... der überschreitet die 100kg Marke auch ganz knapp... und da ist nichts passiert.

Wer allerdings die 120-130kg Marke knackt, dem würde ich auf Dauer zu was mit D36 Beinen etc. raten....


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

hast du rutenhalter


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

ich hab nen O&W Feederarm drann


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

geil


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

und wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab hast du ein teil selbst gebaut


----------



## Barschfreak83 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Habe seit Jahren keine Sitzkiepe mehr, aber brauche nun wieder eine zum Stalken mit der Matchrute auf Barsch und Zander. 

Werde es so wie früher machen, kaufe mir ein von den ganz normalen Kiepen und baue mir dann selber "Fächer" aus dünnen Holzleisten. 

War mit meiner damaligen so umgebauten Kiepe superzufrieden.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

Äh nein 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/5282/cimg0699e.jpg 

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/2427/cimg0700zv.jpg 


http://img863.*ih.us/img863/1674/cimg0701.jpg
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/9049/cimg0702c.jpg

Der Feederarm war damals dabei.... aber der ist am Rhein zu schwach... fürn See mit der Matchrute reicht der allerdings aus.


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

geil  hast du dannn aussser einer noremalen kiepe eine profi kiepe gemacht ?


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*

die sieht ja geil aus


----------



## Stipper98 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: ?Welche ist die beste Sitzkiepe?*



Potti87 schrieb:


> meine Selbstgebaute
> 
> hat mir 50,-€ gekostet, sehr Stabil aber trotzdem leicht und verstellbare Füße.
> 
> gruß Potti87



Die hat doch aber garkeine Gefächer?? Ist das nicht doof??:/


----------

